# Pros and Cons of walk in refer vs. reach ins



## mollysmom (Feb 16, 2014)

I am in the process of designing a 1688 square foot catering kitchen and trying to decide about a walk in refer or multiple reach ins. It seems to me that with a walk in, you are cooling a lot of unused space (where you *walk in*). I already have a double door refer and double door freezer and know I need more, but not sure which way to go. The rental kitchen I use now has a series of reach ins that they use and it seems to work for them. Would love some feedback from experienced caterers who've used both. Thanks!


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

That's an awesome space. The last one I designed was about 450 sq ft and it was comfortably large.

How far are you in the design process?  

Walk-ins are really nice and roomy, but it depends on few things, how close to "the action" it will be,

and how much food you're  expecting to need to store, both material and finished product. 

One nice thing about them is you can store racks full of sheet and hotel pans for many purposes. Nice. 

I'm assuming its your kitchen to be used for your business only, as opposed to be rented to other caterers.

 Is that correct?


----------



## mollysmom (Feb 16, 2014)

We just met with the architect and contractor yesterday, get the keys on April 1st. I think we've decided not to rent out the kitchen in general, since I don't think we're going to need to financially, and I hear it's a big headache. I may do it on a case by case basis- I want to give beginners a chance the way I was given


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Walk in pros:-ability to have a remote compressor, giving you a much quitter, and cooler kitchen-Ability to roll in tray trolleys/bakers racks.-Ability to pile booze or whatever on a trolley and wheel the sucker in, then wheel the sucker out when needed-Ability to pull out shelving when dirty and clean it outside-Ability to store sheet pans and large Cambro tubs, as well as large pots or buckets of liquidsReach in Pros-Cheaper than walk insu


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

All that said, if I had that kinda space and the $$ I'd definitely go for a walk-in, keeping some reach-ins for handy stuffs.

I think if you're gonna use it for a lot of your own events, then you wont be happy renting it out. It tends to ...

not be the same after wards. lol


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

foodpump said:


> Walk in pros: -ability to have a remote compressor, giving you a much quitter, and cooler kitchen -Ability to roll in tray trolleys/bakers racks. -Ability to pile booze or whatever on a trolley and wheel the sucker in, then wheel the sucker out when needed -Ability to pull out shelving when dirty and clean it outside -Ability to store sheet pans and large Cambro tubs, as well as large pots or buckets of liquids Reach in Pros -Cheaper than walk insu


You beat me on the draw.
I did most of the large event cakes but would have the occasional outside vendor.
When they would come by to take a lookie loo of the space and sign waivers, the first stop on the tour was the walk in spaces.
Gets mighty hot in Texas during "the season".

So I vote in favor of.

mimi


----------

